# D'Tek



## dataretriever (24 Feb 2009)

Hi all,

Anyone heard from Kevin at DTek recently? I was supposed to pick up my Trice Q on Monday but nobody home and no answer on the phone. I hope nothing serious has happened.


----------



## dataretriever (25 Feb 2009)

All ok, I've found him!


----------



## Riding in Circles (25 Feb 2009)

Was he behind the sofa with the remote control?


----------



## dataretriever (26 Feb 2009)

He never said, just appeared, as if by magic.

(get my trike tomorrow......)


----------



## Auntie Helen (26 Feb 2009)

Well dataretriever I hope you're going to join us on some CycleChat rides. Can we tempt you on this one, for example? http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=28018

It would be interesting to not be the only Trice Q on the group rides...


----------



## dataretriever (26 Feb 2009)

I'll see how I'm doing with it. I'm off to Cornwall with it next week so will have to see how the muscles cope. If not this one then I'm up for rides out. Hertford is very close so it would be a shame to miss it....


----------



## 3tyretrackterry (26 Feb 2009)

Datareciever
is your Trice new or 2nd hand i am going to Dtek next week for a tryout and i cant wait.


----------



## dataretriever (26 Feb 2009)

It's 2nd hand, a trade in for something else. I don't care, I just consider it as worn in. Kevin is changing all the consumable stuff so it's good enough for me and a fair bit cheaper than new!


----------



## Cullin (26 Feb 2009)

Nice to see there are More ICE Trikists appearing, I wonder if any of you will be joining us on the Great Nottingham Bike Ride on June 21st at the National Watersports Centre.


----------



## windmiller (26 Feb 2009)

3tyretrackterry said:


> Datareciever
> is your Trice new or 2nd hand i am going to Dtek next week for a tryout and i cant wait.



I bought a second hand ICE T from kevin at Dtek a few weeks ago. As new condition and great fun to ride. It's the last of the rigid tail versions 2006 but with the alu boom and campag crank set.


----------



## 3tyretrackterry (27 Feb 2009)

if i get mine in time it is a distinct possibility i will be there


----------



## Auntie Helen (27 Feb 2009)

Do you mean at the CC ride next Saturday? If so, you should probably PM Stevevw beforehand so he knows you're coming. Hope so!


----------



## 3tyretrackterry (27 Feb 2009)

sorry not that one AH i not got a trike yet hope to have one by late spring/early summer then ill be in the mix and would love to ride with other trikes.


----------



## dataretriever (27 Feb 2009)

I got it, I got it, I got it, I got it!

Black 2007 model Q! just got in with it and it's too dark now to fiddle outside. I'm just trying to butter the long haired general up to see if it can come inside for a while.

I'm so excited, I just can't hide it!


----------



## 3tyretrackterry (27 Feb 2009)

weathers looking good for tomorrow enjoy the ride


----------

